# Convicted of homicide, but convinced of innocence



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

Almost 17 years ago, a jury convicted Ann Marie Truscio of killing patient Edwin Klein and harming five others with intentional overdoses of insulin while she was a nurse at Niagara Falls Memorial Medical Center.

There was no physical evidence tying her to the case, but the circumstantial evidence was enough for a jury to spend less than five hours deliberating before convicting her of criminally negligent homicide.

http://www.buffalonews.com/city/communities/niagara-falls/article724947.ece


----------

